# Follicle size



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone know best follicle size and how many best for iui


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Dancer,

I'm currently on the tww after IUI. I think they normally like to have 2 at about 18 or 19. I had one at 17 and one at 24 and they let me go ahead with IUI 

Good luck with everything


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi

I was on a medicated IUI cycle - Gonal-F. I had one follicle about 19mm and the other one was smaller.  I was still triggered day 10 and had the iui the next day. 12 days later I was pregnant. Sadly I have recently miscarried but that would not have been due to the follicle size. When I was being scanned the clinic were focusing on the single follicle growing to at least 18mm. 

Hope this helps and the very best of luck. 

Amanda


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks I have one at 19 two at 15 and one 14 this is my second iui last time I just had one at 18 but was bfn do u think better odds this time any advice for tww 


Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

At my last scan I had one at 21 and one at almost 15 I had one more dose of gonal f after that and the trigger injection gives them a final boost so they would be a little bigger by the time they release. come and join us on the October thread quite a few of us are currently on the 2ww xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

The TWW is the hardest thing in the world !! I think the best thing to do is to keep busy and try not to symptom watch (which is exactly what I _have_ been doing this last week) !! When are you going for IUI ?

Xox


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

Dancer,

They say your odds are greater if you have two or three follicles. I only had one viable follicle and still got a bfp. It also depends on your partners sample.  If that is good it signicantly increases your chances.  The two week wait is torture and I planned nights out with friends to keep busy, shopping trips etc. but it was always on my mind. It will pass before you know it. Good luck and I hope you get that magical bfp. 

Amanda


----------



## fingersx2013 (Apr 24, 2013)

Think every clinic must be different....

My clinic were looking for follicles over 16mm and anymore than 2 of 14mm results in a cancelled cycle!!

My cycle was cancelled yesterday as I had 2x17mm, 1x14mm & 1x13mm and then some 12s an 11s!
Gutted too, my first shot and it's over! 2 days before I only had 1 lead follicle at 12mm!!


----------

